# Forum Home Renovation Tools & Products  Unimac or GFN compared to Paslode

## Makethat2

Hey all,  just about to buy a framing gun.  Was going to buy a paslode but because it's just for home renos I didn't think I needed a top shelf one.  Anyone know of UMIMAC or GFN framing guns? 
Should I go cheap and hope or spend the extra $200 and get something a bit over the top for the jobs around the home? 
Thanks for any advice.

----------


## TermiMonster

Some things to consider are, for occassional use only, the gas in gas guns has a limited shelf life, also the batteries will go flat over time.  Maybe an air gun might be more suitable?  (on the other hand, you then have to buy a compressor :Frown:   )  
I have a paslode, and it is good.  Don't know the other brands mentioned.
TM

----------


## ringtail

I see the new paslode gas framers are just short of a grand at bunnies. Buy a compressor ( good one) and a senco ( or other big name brand gun) for that.

----------


## BLWNHR

> Buy a compressor ( good one) and a senco ( or other big name brand gun) for that.

  Agreed, and a compressor is soooo handy for other things, die grinders, air drills, spray painting, even just pumping up the car tyres. 
Make sure you get a moisture trap though.

----------


## r3nov8or

The handiest thing about a gas gun is not having to drag the air compressor, extension cords and hoses out. I use my finishing gas gun far more often than I would an air gun. Far more portable for helping out mates too. To each their own...

----------


## Makethat2

Thanks fellows. I ended up getting an air compressor set up.  Only a cheap compressor but seems to be working well.

----------


## Gaza

we actual use air now for almost 90% of our fixout work on site as we can get a range of differnt nails & sizes so we can use small glazing brads through to large T nails, instead of just using C series for the whole lot like we used to do before when using using the paslode fixout gun,  
i am thinking about buying dewalt battery fixout gun for quick jobs, 
the paslode framer is the best IMO, as long as it is kept clean & freash gas. 
good work getting compressor setup for around the house

----------


## ringtail

Agree. I keep everything from 32 to 65 in the van for fixout and my air gun gets a flogging that I couldnt see a gas fixout gun coping with. The speed, repitition and reliability of air sells me everytime. 
x 10 on fresh gas. Seems to be cause of most grief from what Ive seen on sites. Is anyone doing a gas coil gun yet ?

----------

